# How can I find the year my bike was made?



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I bought my KG 386 Jalabert model used via e-bay in spring of '04. It had at least a year or two on it when I bought it (for about $2200). It came with Dura Ace, Easton EM90 stem and EC90 bar and otherwise "stock". It's the black and red color scheme. Any way to tell what year it was produced? Also, I was told the frames are made in Africa by my lbs, not France. Is that for real?


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*Make that a KG 381 Jalabert*

My bad.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I know they made a Jalabert 381 in 2002, 2001, and I think 2003 (Dave will correct me if I am wrong). As for the frame being made in Africa, not sure. I know they have a factory there now, but not sure about then. A lot of Africa speaks french if that helps you feel better.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*french colonials*

Seems kinda odd to be ridin' a bike built by post-colonials, but I guess every bike made in America is the same thing.  Thanks for the info. I was hoping I could tell the year by a serial number or some such thing.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> I know they made a Jalabert 381 in 2002, 2001, and I think 2003 (Dave will correct me if I am wrong). As for the frame being made in Africa, not sure. I know they have a factory there now, but not sure about then. A lot of Africa speaks french if that helps you feel better.


Spooky is spot on.... If you post a picture, I can tell you what year. The Jalabert frames varied slightly in their paint schemes..


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*Here's a pic*

Thanks for helping out. Unfortunately, the bike is being shipped back for warranty (possible fracture around seat-post collar/clamp). Discovered it after noting the seatpost was wobbling in the tube. The binder-bolt cracked the stem, and the wobbling stem then went on to crack the seat tube, or so thinks my lbs mechanic. Hope they are good about warranties! I'm crossing my fingers as I don't have the bucks for a new frame right now.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bleckb said:


> Thanks for helping out. Unfortunately, the bike is being shipped back for warranty (possible fracture around seat-post collar/clamp). Discovered it after noting the seatpost was wobbling in the tube. The binder-bolt cracked the stem, and the wobbling stem then went on to crack the seat tube, or so thinks my lbs mechanic. Hope they are good about warranties! I'm crossing my fingers as I don't have the bucks for a new frame right now.


It looks like a 2002 model... Sorry to hear about the seat tube.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Dave. That makes sense. I hope the look distributor for the pacific nw/west coast or all of America, or whoever handles it, will cover the damaged tube under warranty. We have a return authorization number, but since I'm doing a long ride this weekend, my lbs is loaning me an aluminum seatpost that should not make things worse, then we'll take it apart, send it in, and hope for the best. Otherwise, I'll be doing a lot of mountain biking or taking my commuter, a real tank of a converted mtb, on some longer rides. I'll let you all know what happens with the warranty request.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Veltec is an awesome company to work with for warranty. I have sent two frames back without any hitches. The last time my 481 turned into a 585. Only cost a couple hundred extra. You are going to have a tough time getting a replacement for that as the last time I talked to Patrick, the 481's were running low on stock and he didn't know of the future of replacement stock. You might be looking at an upgrade. What exactly is happening with your frame? Is it a fissure around the seat tube lug? Pretty common with 481/381 frames, but is not catastropic by any means. If that is the case it is cosmetic and the frame is safe to ride. They show up as little black cracks that go around where the lug and cabon tubes meet.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*cracking inside seat tube*



spookyload said:


> What exactly is happening with your frame? Is it a fissure around the seat tube lug? Pretty common with 481/381 frames, but is not catastropic by any means. If that is the case it is cosmetic and the frame is safe to ride. They show up as little black cracks that go around where the lug and cabon tubes meet.


The crack, slight though it is to the naked eye, runs the circumfrence of the seat tube, on the inside, kinda like "ring around the collar." My lbs mechanic said because the crack is shiny, that's an indication there is rubbing going on. Since I don't have my bike at home right now, I can't say exactly where the cracking in the seat tube is. It's about/ at least one-inch down the tube, maybe a bit more. It does run under the point where the post binder bolt does its business, but I can't be anymore specific. 

As for a replacement, I'll be pretty happy as long as I don't lose out on the whole or substantial value of the frame. As you noted, my lbs mechanic thought it safe to ride this weekend. I'm going on a two-day ride, tour de lacs (http://www.roundandround.com/TourDesLacs/TourDesLacs.php), but only taking the middling distance on the first day.


----------

